# Bellator MMA signs RFA featherweight champ, UFC vet Justin Lawrence



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> Bellator MMA is welcoming another talented athlete to its featherweight division with the addition of current RFA 145-pound champion Justin Lawrence (7-2).
> 
> MMAjunkie today confirmed with sources close to the promotion that Lawrence has inked a multi-fight deal and is expected to debut for the promotion later this year. The sources spoke on the condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to speak publicly on such matters.
> 
> ...


MMA Junkie


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> MMA Junkie


Kid looked like a beast in his last fight. I think he has an extremely bright future.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah MMA Junkie is gonna be a champ some day.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yeah MMA Junkie is gonna be a champ some day.


Junkie is in beastmode:thumbsup:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Lawrence is a freakin beast, this is a hell of a signing by Bellator.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

